# Spanish Primary School in Rome



## movintoca (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi All,

I am looking for a Spanish primary school in Rome - we can't get our daughter into the Liceo Cervantes (there is a waiting list)...She is in her 2nd year of Spanish primary school, in Spain and since we may only be in Rome for a year, or 2, we think it is best for her to continue in Spanish. I understand there is a private primary school, but I can't find the name of it - any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## travelinggaby (Aug 25, 2014)

Have not heard, but there are several international schools, AOSR, Rome Iternational, New School and Marymount International to name a few....



/SNIP/


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

movintoca said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking for a Spanish primary school in Rome - we can't get our daughter into the Liceo Cervantes (there is a waiting list)...She is in her 2nd year of Spanish primary school, in Spain and since we may only be in Rome for a year, or 2, we think it is best for her to continue in Spanish. I understand there is a private primary school, but I can't find the name of it - any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


Have you contacted the two Spanish embassies in Rome?


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

The biggest mistake you can do is to make your kids study in spanish in a country that we DON'T speak spanish. You should think in that before moving to Italy. I am not trying to tell you how to raise your kids, I do believe that been in a classroom for a few hrs a day talking in spanish and then been around everybody else who speak italian is just absurd, anyway good luck with your experiment.


----------



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

rpizzica said:


> The biggest mistake you can do is to make your kids study in spanish in a country that we DON'T speak spanish. You should think in that before moving to Italy. I am not trying to tell you how to raise your kids, I do believe that been in a classroom for a few hrs a day talking in spanish and then been around everybody else who speak italian is just absurd, anyway good luck with your experiment.


eh? ... maybe the family is spanish and they plan on moving back to a spanish speaking country permanently. what the hell do you want them to study?

and what's the difference between studying in an english school in italy or a spanish one? would your reply be the same for a british school?


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeap.. As a younger I leaved in US and South America for a couple years, guess what ??, NO ITALIAN SCHOOLS, now you expecting to move to Italy and speak any language, sorry in Italy we Speak ITALIAN, I strongly recommend people to learn the language from wherever they decide to live./SNIP/


----------



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

Europe is not the US or South America.

Countries are closer together here, families move for BUSINESS reasons to other countries within Europe.

Spain has american, british, german, french, AND italian schools.

France has american, british, and german schools. 

Switzerland has british, american, french, german and italian schools.

Many countries in South America have british/american schools.

Also many more people in the world speak spanish and english:

Spanish: 405 million people
English: 360 million people
Italian: 60 million people

Telling people moving to italy that they must send their children to an italian school is ridiculous.


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Bla bla bla with statistics, the reality is another when you are in Italy living daily basis with Italians. I am out of this conversation look like you have 300,000 reason to don't learn the language, sound too easy and beautiful moving to another country and pretend to keep living exactly like in country of Origen. Good luck to you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

:focus:

the OP has stated that they will be in Italy on a temporary basis - they didn't ask for opinions as to the rights & wrongs of what kind of school they should choose - that is entirely their choice

any further posts on this thread not specifically answering the question will be removed

if you wish to have a discussion about the rights & wrongs of local schooling, feel free to start a discussion here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-lounge/


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

[quote


----------

